# How to paint a non paintable silicone?



## bestjetpilot

How to paint a non-paintable silicone I have done the same mistake and didn't realize until i try to paint. But a little of brain movement give me a bright idea, and i did paint successfully all trims around bath tub, and paint stays on it okay. Just in case you did same mistake that i did, used non paintable silicone and try to paint. Don't worry, you will paint too, and paint will stay on it. You don't need to scrape old silicone or use paintable silicone over non paintable silicone, or any thinner. ALL YOU NEED! IT'S A REGULAR HAIR DRYER BLOWER. PUTT THEM ON HIGH HEAT AND GO! First apply a thick and even layer of paint on surface you painting, and apply heat before paint gets off of the silicone, and there you go, the way to SUCCESS!!! Or try to paint and use at the same time hair dryer. Hold hair dryer about 10 inches away, AND ON HIGH HEAT. But do not over paint, other way you'll have to scrape the paint, and make it even worse. You can re-paint with roller when it's completely dry, but the first time you have to paint with paint brush. And good luck!!! And if you have any questions, ask at. [email protected] 

Added by: Aleksandr Dovgalets.


----------



## SuperiorHIP

Not one time in my entire career have I put a non paintable caulk where I needed paint.


----------



## Steve Richards

bestjetpilot said:


> How to paint a non paintable silicone I have done the same misstake and didn't realise until i try to pait. But a little of brain movement give me a bright idea, and i did paint successfuly all trims around bath tub, and paint stays on it okay. Just in case you did same misstake that i did, used non paintable silicone and try to paint. Don't wory, you will paint too, and paint will stays on it. You don't need to srape old silicone or use painable silicone over non paintable silicone, or any thiners. ALL YOU NEED! IT'S A REGULAR HAIR DRYER BLOWER. PUTT THEM ON HIGH HEAT AND GO! First apply a thick and and even layer of paint on surface you painting, and apply heat before paint get's off of the silicone, and there you go, the way to SUCCESS!!! Or try to paint and use at the same time hair dryer. Hold hair dryer about 10 inches away, AND ON HIGH HEAT. But do not over paint, other way you'll have to scrape the paint, and make it even worse. You can re-paint with roller when it's completly dry, but the first time you have to paint with paint brush. And good luck!!! And if you have any questions, ask at. [email protected]
> 
> Added by: Aleksandr Dovgalets.


hmmm..sounds like a pretty neat trick. Maybe I'll try it someday.

BTW
another neat trick...._spellcheck_!


----------



## stp57

I have seen good primer fall right off of that stuff. I have no idea what will ever stick to that stuff? Good luck.
Steve


----------



## Leo G

I have seen lots of HO put that stuff on areas that needed to be painted later.


----------



## Steve Richards

I THINK the idea is to have the hair dryer make the paint dry before it can separate.

How it would hold up, I have no idea. (but I suspect not very well)

I normally just remove it.

Kitchen back-splash is where I run into it most often. Sometimes I'll mask off the counter, and spray-can-coverstain it.

If it has to be silicone... best to remove it, paint, and re-caulk w/clear.


----------



## Remodelor

I'd remove it too. Any efforts made to rig this are going to be time wasted.


----------



## Steve Richards

Leo G said:


> I have seen lots of HO put that stuff on areas that needed to be painted later.


Job last year, guy had used white silicone on every seam of his bead-board paneling...and he had a LOT of paneling/wainscot.

I removed all of it, re-caulked, and painted

I also caulked his bathtub for him (w/silicone).

When I left, I gave him the remainder of the tube, and made a joke about him not trying to use it on his walls.

He was a pretty good sport about it.


----------



## bestjetpilot

Looks like you guys have to try paint over a not paintable silicone before argue, and then you can answer. Steve Richard have catches the idea all ready. The thing is. If paint stick to silicone while you painting, then what making you think, they won't stay after it will dry? Of corse it won’t stay if you try to scratch, but for normal use it will stay perfect and even. The whole idea is to boost the dry time, I’ll show you pictures of the silicone, and the molding i painted, but later. This idea will work on seams, not wide areas. But I did have wide area covered with silicone about ¾ of the inch, and I did pained okay.


----------



## Steve Richards

ok:thumbsup:

Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

I've ran into this a couple of times on jobs where the HO has used silicone caulk. 
They didn't want to pay me to remove and recaulk.
So, what I did was just caulk over it with a paintable caulk. Then paint over that. Worked fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards

bestjetpilot said:


> Looks like you guys have to try paint over a not paintable silicone before argue, and then you can answer. Steve Richard have catches the idea all ready. The thing is. If paint stick to silicone while you painting, then what making you think, they won't stay after it will dry? Of corse it won’t stay if you try to scratch, but for normal use it will stay perfect and even. The whole idea is to boost the dry time, I’ll show you pictures of the silicone, and the molding i painted, but later. This idea will work on seams, not wide areas. But I did have wide area covered with silicone about ¾ of the inch, and I did pained okay.


BTW
If bestjetpilot's driving the plane...I'm stayin' home.

:jester:


----------



## Steve Richards

..and before I get band for that...

BJP I suggest that you try to calm down.

I know you're excited to be typing to us...that's certainly understandable.

Take time to read what you've typed before you hit the post button.

That's what I do. (But sometimes I hit the post button anyhow).


----------



## TBFGhost

....all your doing is making it so the film drys as your lay it down. It will NEVER stick to the silicone and WILL fail. It may cover now...but it will just fall off. This is not the correct way to go about this.


----------



## plazaman

bonding primer then paint


----------



## TBFGhost

still won't stick.


----------



## Steve Richards

It will unless you try to scratch it.

(that's what BJP says anyhow)


----------



## loneframer

If non-paintable silicone can be painted, does it not invalidate the term "non-paintable"?

Non-paintable silicone is exactly that, non-paintable.:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic

BJP sure is excited to tell us his idea on this subject, he brought another thread back to life with a almost 4yr old OP www.contractortalk.com/f8/painting-silicone-15936/ only to post the exact same post.


----------



## bestjetpilot

Steve Richards said:


> BTW
> If bestjetpilot's driving the plane...I'm stayin' home.
> 
> :jester:


:thumbsup:Ha-ha. I bet you did fly couple times with me, I was your pilot on 737-300, 400 and bigger planes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Richards

oh
Then thanks.

Although if you were the pilot on my last flight... I'd suggest you change your screen name to "AdequateJetPilot"


----------



## Jem contracting

Dulux alkyde paint and a hair dryer and you are good to go. Have used many times without consequence


----------



## thom

Sir MixAlot's recipe works fine, I've used it on a few occasions. Caulk over the silicone with latex. The latex will stick to the silicone, the paint will stick to the latex.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I always heard that nothing water based will stick to silicone. Like trying to mix oil with water. Would anything like latex then not work because of being water based?


----------



## plazaman

ive used sw bonding primer over non paintable silicone, works fine for me


----------



## TBFGhost

It might dry and look like its "stuck" but I am willing to bet that it has peeled off by now. I have yet to find ANYTHING that sticks to silicone. Autobody shops use paint that is FAR FAR superior to anything used by us...and that won't stick to silicone....none of the paints, none of the primers...

Want it paint over it? Remove it.


----------



## bestjetpilot

Hey guys, i give my idea already when i'm done painting over not paintable silicone, i did paint a non paintable silicone, and i did with a hair dryer, make paint dry realy fast, besides i was painting wood trims around bath tub. So it's a advice and not a topic to argue over when it's done. It's advice how to paint a non paintable silicone, just in case you did use wrong silicone. I know to remove silicone it's much better idea, and use new one. But what about finish job, without spending any more money.


----------



## CCCo.

This threads too much, I gotta chime in.

Just because the guy at lowes drys the paint chip sample with a hair dryer,
Doesn't mean thats how your supposed to dry paint really fast!!!

That wasn't a painting lesson, he's just trying to get you out the door faster.

Just sayin, :whistling

Reminds me of the old movie Mr. Mom,....."Your doin it wrong" :w00t:

Paint needs time to properly dry, and cure, it takes a lot longer than you think.

Ever try a stud finder two days after painting a new wall.

If you have you know it won't work,.....Cause the paint still isn't dry.


----------



## TBFGhost

CCCo. said:


> If you have you know it won't work,.....Cause the paint still isn't dry.


 

Oh it is dry...but its not cured. :thumbsup:

I agree with you 100%


----------



## bestjetpilot

Whatever guys, i told you i did paint that silicone 100% Successful and it's hold up to that silicone realy good.


----------



## Steve Richards

bestjetpilot said:


> Whatever guys, i told you i did paint that silicone 100% Successful and it's hold up to that silicone realy good.


I haven't tried it yet (nor probably will I)

You seem pretty adamant that it works, and works good (or should that be "works well"?).

Trying to keep an open mind...

Is it possible that HOT silicone will allow latex to "bite" for some reason?
(seems like hot silicone would be oily, so the opposite reaction would be more plausible)

Maybe someone should call the Mythbusters.


----------



## Steve Richards

CCCo. said:


> Ever try a stud finder two days after painting a new wall.
> 
> If you have you know it won't work,.....Cause the paint still isn't dry.


Wet paint?....then I'd just use a mirror.arty:


----------



## CCCo.

bestjetpilot said:


> Whatever guys, i told you i did paint that silicone 100% Successful and it's hold up to that silicone realy good.


So hack work is acceptable, hmmm.

Sorry but I have professional opinions, and painting silicone is NOT professional.
I don't care who you are, or how it turned out, doesn't make it right. :no:


----------



## CCCo.

I swear, I think this is about the most unprofessional thread on CT right now.
Really rubs me wrong,....Talk about a thread that should be over at DIY.


----------



## Steve Richards

Calm down, Crow.

This is pretty much the only thread this guy's posted in.

Apparently he has 1 "tip", and he's trying ever so hard to share it with you.

ya ungrateful son of a ....


----------



## A. Spruce

CCCo. said:


> So hack work is acceptable, hmmm.
> 
> Sorry but I have professional opinions, and painting silicone is NOT professional.
> I don't care who you are, or how it turned out, doesn't make it right. :no:



I'd have to agree with you. I can't even get silicone to stick to silicone, what chance does paint have? Let's just be thankful that the rest of us know how to do it properly. I personally just call Steve, yeah he charges extra, but I make up for it by using Behr 2-in-1 ...:w00t:


----------



## TBFGhost

....you can paint silicone....but it will not stay stuck...its been proven over and over and over...


----------



## CCCo.

A. Spruce said:


> I'd have to agree with you. I can't even get silicone to stick to silicone, what chance does paint have? Let's just be thankful that the rest of us know how to do it properly. I personally just call Steve, yeah he charges extra, but I make up for it by using Behr 2-in-1 ...:w00t:


 
Apparently it lasted long enough to cash the check, so now hack procedures are golden, and acceptable.

Sickening


----------



## CCCo.

TBFGhost said:


> ....you can paint silicone....but it will not stay stuck...its been proven over and over and over...


 
Yeah, it usually makes really pretty fish eyes, if your into that sort of thing. :clap:


----------



## A. Spruce

CCCo. said:


> Apparently it lasted long enough to cash the check, so now hack procedures are golden, and acceptable.
> 
> Sickening


Some guys think that just because a customer didn't call them back to fix something that hackery works just fine, when in reality, clients usually call someone else and do nothing but beotch about the work done by the hack.

I just see it as the hackish ways of some, keep us professionals busy fixing the stuff they FUBAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob PA

i usually either cut it out and recaulk or overlay it with paintable


----------



## Tinstaafl

Thanks for the wisdom, folks. I think this horse has expired.


----------

